# Is This A Legit Workout Schedule?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

So four years of college, booze, and an out-of-whack sleep schedule have made me less-in-shape than I would like. I am still sorta fit but much less fit than I was four years ago. I want to have more body muscle basically. I take good care of myself but I can do better.

Here is what I am thinking of doing starting next week. 
I would have six 45-minute work out sessions a week.

Sunday: Rest
Monday: Chest/Biceps/Triceps exercises
Tuesday: Abs/Cardio exercises
Wednesday: Back/Shoulders exercises
Thursday: Abs/Cardio exercises
Friday: Quads/Hamstrings/Calves exercises
Saturday: Abs/Cardio exercises

I would go to my local gym and switch up which machines I use each week to keep things exciting and to ensure that all my muscles are receiving some proper form of training.

I often feel that "I don't have the time" but I can and will make the time! It will be toughish since I am starting an MBA program two weeks from now but I think 4.5 hours spent on exercise a week won't really be a "burden"..

Any advice on how to make this work and if there is anything I should change in my workout schedule?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Will you enjoy it while you are doing it?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

alfreda said:


> Will you enjoy it while you are doing it?


I hope so.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I do around ~90 minute workouts (sometimes I'm slacking and dozing off too much), 4 times a week (Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun).

Each workout starts with cardio, running for about 10 minutes anywhere between 2 to 2.5 km when finished. For me however it's not about losing weight as I'm already thin to begin with, rather than extending my endurance.

Tues / Sat = Chest + Arms (Triceps + Biceps) + Abs
Thurs / Sun = Back + Shoulders + Abs (different Abs exercises) 

Don't switch the machines every week, but around every 4 to 5 weeks. Also, resting periods are about equally important working out periods are, in that sense, try not to go to the gym everyday (unless for cardio only, or throwing in some leg training in the mix) because your muscles need to rest and build up. You may say "but I train different muscles every time" - however most previously trained muscles will still be under strain due to being "support muscles" for your other exercises.

Generally, stay away from machines if you can, doing the exercises with free weights on a bench is typically a lot more rewarding. 

Overall it looks pretty solid, though. You still may want to consider combining monday + tues and wed + thurs and friday+sat, that way you free yourself three days.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah. STP males. Kind of fascinating


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Erbse said:


> I do around ~90 minute workouts (sometimes I'm slacking and dozing off too much), 4 times a week (Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun).
> 
> Each workout starts with cardio, running for about 10 minutes anywhere between 2 to 2.5 km when finished. For me however it's not about losing weight as I'm already thin to begin with, rather than extending my endurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I might be able to motivate myself more to workout if I exercise fewer days a week but do so for longer sessions.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds not bad, mate...




alfreda said:


> Ah. STP males. Kind of fascinating


 LOL, yeah!!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I would probably do shoulders on the same day that you do triceps, so that way you're not overburdening them and not giving them the time to rest. I would probably also try to do some cardio exercises every day too because that helps you lose weight much more quickly, but that's up to you.

Other than that, looks good!


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

You will find ALL of your fitness/training questions answered here: Ask Scooby - The Friendly Home Fitness & Bodybuilding Forum - Index It's a great site and it's totally free and got an awesome forum ^.^I hope this kind of imformation will be more widespread than it is today.


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Looks pretty good imo. If I had to change something I would train all the abs on the same day. They are one muscle group as well and don't really need any special treatment. And also, I suggest training the legs on wednesday and back on friday because lots of back exercises affect indirectly to biceps so they might not recover well enough with that layout.

And remember: EAT!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Try moving your Bicep exercises to your back day (Tris and Chest push, Biceps and Back Pull), if you go into your back day with an already exercised bicep, you might miss out on some gains. Biceps aid in back movements, try to have them both well rested when you train them both.

You're doing too many Ab exercises as well, people assume the abs are a different sort of muscle; requiring less rest and more exercise to train them. Train your Abs like you would for another other muscle-group, just drop Abs on Thursdays.

Otherwise I see absolutely no problem with this schedule.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

alfreda said:


> Ah. *STPs.* Kind of fascinating


You know it. ;D


Good luck BroNerd! It might be difficult at first but once you get in the hang of it I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  Going to the gym is one of my favorite things to do. (I can't wait until I can go every day again!)


----------



## carson (Jan 21, 2011)

What do you plan to do with these new/re found muscles once you have them?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

carson said:


> What do you plan to do with these new/re found muscles once you have them?


Nude emo angle mirror shots to use as profile pictures.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

legs only once a week? I guess it is better than the guys who never do legs and have a huge upper body on scrawny little sticks. Twice a week may be better.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

First of all, it's a myth, bordering on a bold face lie, that you should only work each muscle group once a week. You can work every muscle every day of the week if you're smart about it. For example, you can work a muscle group three days a week but have a light, medium and heavy day at 80%, 90% and 100%. You could conceivably work each muscle group 6 days a week if done so intelligently. It takes a while for your body to adjust to the wattage asked of it, so it takes quite some time to really get into the work out. Also, sleep and nutrition become extremely important if you start asking your body to adjust. 

Second, if your workout isn't including heavy squatting and/or dead lifting, it isn't really a work out. :wink:

Here's something else to consider. What do you _really _want to accomplish? Just more muscle, you realize, sounds narcissistic. Is that your motivation? What about health? Expanded physical ability? Injury reduction? Whatever it is, make sure it will last you a life time or you won't stick with it. Try to think of some long term and sustainable fitness goals and adjust your lifestyle accordingly. 

I've been training with 5x5s on the power lifts (squat, bench, dead lift, strict press) since September and it's been freakin' awesome. Strong and powerful legs and back are out of this world. A big bench is more of an ego trip as it has just about zero real world applications, but its tons of fun to train. I think of the strict press as training for the "wife press" which is another motivation in and of itself.


----------

